# Valspar 2000 Hide



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Using Valpsar today in this utility room and when first opened, it seemed watered down. I mixed it well and put a coat on and nothing! It went on like a clear glaze. It's really thin. It "hides" well alright!

Anyone experience this with this paint?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Valspar


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's a tint base to begin with. Look at the picture, at the bottom of the can. See it!

Says it must be tinted. Next time have it tinted an off white. (or even white)


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

We had both gallons tinted. Or so I thought. This was the second coat. The first did well. Opened the second gallon, and you're right. It must have been skipped at lowes. We said we needed two gallons and they sent us away. So that's what went wrong


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

oh well things happen . i like that paint a lot ever since s/w started pricing pro 200 out of a good price point for jobs like apts. utility rooms ,closets,blow and goes. i think valspar 2000 contractor its the best paint you can get for 20 bucks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Lowes saves you time and money!!! They gave you a neutral tint base.....which is like a clear tint base for ultra deep colors. Rookie mistake on their part...

"You can fook it up, we can help"

They shouldn't be tinting "white" in a neutral base to begin with, unless they know something I don't.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Was out 40 miles from the nearest Lowes. So we had to hit up a True Value and get some paint closely matched to the first coat Lowes tinted for us


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> Was out 40 miles from the nearest Lowes. So we had to hit up a True Value and get some paint closely matched to the first coat Lowes tinted for us


And they used neutral base?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PaintWork said:


> Was out 40 miles from the nearest Lowes. So we had to hit up a True Value and get some paint closely matched to the first coat Lowes tinted for us



you passed 20 REAL paint stores...19 of those were S.W.

lol box store painters.

back to the B.Z. for me............


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> you passed 20 REAL paint stores...19 of those were S.W.
> 
> lol box store painters.
> 
> back to the B.Z. for me............


Ha. lol box store painters. Not really. Valspar wasn't my choice pick on this job. I use SW and Pittsburgh.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, well ill point out the giant elephant in the room...that paint is super cheap. Why didn't you buy an extra gallon or two in the beginning? Especially since it was white...or off white. If it was white you could return what you didn't use, if its an off white it'll get used eventually.

The solo painters out there can get away with running out of material on jobs....but I see it far too often with big crews. Having 4+ guys sitting on the job for an hour, or even half an hour cuts right into the already paper thin margins on a job. Much more so than an extra gallon or 2 of material.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Helping a friend flip a house and this is what he got.we went up to lowes and he got just the two gallons. Ive personally have never used it except at this house. I painted the ceilings with it. Today I painted the utility room.

I don't buy from Lowes anymore, ever since some Valspar gave me trouble a while back. It was a khaki color and the second coat from the SAME can dried dark in certain places. I stick to SW but lately have been buying from our LPS.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only used the stock high hide white flat off the shelf for ceilings. In my opinion it is thicker than PM200 and definitely cheaper for me. It hid well too.


----------

